# Kobo Aura HD - WOW!



## backslidr

I broke down and bought a Kobo Aura HD yesterday and I can't believe how nice this thing is. The 6.8" high res screen really makes a difference, yet the HD is only a little bigger than my pw2. It fits in a slip cover I'd bought originally for my kindle. It's got many nicer features than my kindle like more fonts which you can adjust to the size and weight you want. No more in between fonts that are too small or large. The reading stats are great, showing things like time left in chapter, next chapter and book. I also like that it shows the book title at the top of the screen and the chapter # and title along with the pages in the chapter, like Page 3 of 23 at the bottom. You have more control over line and margin spacing, too. The lighting is just perfect. Side by side it looks better than my pw2. I've held off getting this because I'm so heavily invested in Amazon's ecosystem, but I finally figured out that it really doesn't matter where I buy books. I'm still going to buy kindle books, too. The Aura HD is just a beautiful, well thought out ereader. Does anybody else have one?


----------



## Meemo

From what we've seen of the rumored Paperwhite coming out in the early part of 2014, it will be very similar to the Aura HD. Can't remember offhand but I think the screen resolution is supposed to be a bit better. I say "rumored" but it seems to be a pretty strong rumor, with a couple of the gadget/reader sites saying they've actually seen the test models. I'd link to them (they've been posted here) but I'm on my phone and it's just so haaarrrd.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I predict that Amazon will continue their race to the bottom of the Features list by not adding any customization to the actual reading process on the Kindle.  

Mike


----------



## backslidr

Yeah, there are things that Kobo has that I don't think we'll ever see on a Kindle again such as 4GB and an SD card. Another nice feature is the ability to change the page turn areas on the screen for lefties. That's been around for some time now but Amazon still hasn't adopted it. I'll no doubt buy the PW3 when it comes out, but I'm liking the Aura HD so much now I think it's going to be my main device.


----------



## SusieQ

Love my Kobo! Have had it for several months and don't regret switching in the least. On a side note, I bought the Kindle Fire HD 8.9 as the TSV from QVC. It arrived today & will go back tomorrow. It is gorgeous but I can't believe how heavy it is and truly has nothing on my nexus. And when I need a new tablet, I've been eyeing up the new Kobos. I think the thing that finally killed my respect for Amazon was when I had to DL the kindle app for android, and the page on Amazon directs me to the forbidden Google Play Store, rather than their own appstore! Are they kidding me?  

Susie


----------



## Meemo

SusieQ said:


> Love my Kobo! Have had it for several months and don't regret switching in the least. On a side note, I bought the Kindle Fire HD 8.9 as the TSV from QVC. It arrived today & will go back tomorrow. It is gorgeous but I can't believe how heavy it is and truly has nothing on my nexus. And when I need a new tablet, I've been eyeing up the new Kobos. I think the thing that finally killed my respect for Amazon was when I had to DL the kindle app for android, and the page on Amazon directs me to the forbidden Google Play Store, rather than their own appstore! Are they kidding me?
> 
> Susie


  Kindle for Android is in the app store for other Android devices (I got it there for my Nook Color). Were you buying it for your Nexus or for your Fire (which is unnecessary, since it's already on there)?


----------



## SusieQ

Oh I know it's in the Appstore but if you start on Kindle store homepage, click on the free reading apps link, then on the link for android devices it takes you to a page and the button says download it now from Google Playstore. It doesn't direct you to the Amazon Appstore.   I was rather surprised to see it like that!

Susie


----------



## chilady1

7vn11vn said:


> I broke down and bought a Kobo Aura HD yesterday and I can't believe how nice this thing is.


I have been thinking about the Kobo Aura HD for a while and with the $20 off coupon xmas20 this thing at $149.99 really is appealing. I love the resolution on this device and based on reviews, it seems to be hands down the best e-reader on the market. I also love the expandable SD slot which is on my wish list for the Kindle, but I don't think we will ever see. I like that there are a ton of fonts to choose from and quite honestly, Amazon needs to get their act together in that department. However, having said that I have been reluctant because I haven't heard the best stories with regards to Kobo Customer Service and also heard (not sure if true) that there is no refund available if you don't like the device. I think you can only return for a replacement. For those that have the device and no problems, I have heard that the Aura HD makes for a really good reading experience.

The other reason for my hesitation is the rumors of Amazon coming out with a new device in 2014 with better than Aura HD resolution. I have been rocking the Kindle Keyboard for a while. I didn't like the K4 Touch, the Paperwhite seems like a good device, but it is not knocking me out enough to buy and I am waiting for the next Amazon device which hopefully will RIVAL the Kobo Aura HD. I think for now, I will bid my time and see what happens in Q1 or Q2 of 2014.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SusieQ said:


> Love my Kobo! Have had it for several months and don't regret switching in the least. On a side note, I bought the Kindle Fire HD 8.9 as the TSV from QVC. It arrived today & will go back tomorrow. It is gorgeous but I can't believe how heavy it is and truly has nothing on my nexus. And when I need a new tablet, I've been eyeing up the new Kobos. I think the thing that finally killed my respect for Amazon was when I had to DL the kindle app for android, and the page on Amazon directs me to the forbidden Google Play Store, rather than their own appstore! Are they kidding me?
> 
> Susie


SusieQ,

I'm confused. Why were you trying to DL the Kindle app for Android? You don't have to download the Kindle app on the Fire, it comes pre-installed. You just need to go to the Books tab on the HD and then "cloud" and download the book you want to read. Or, if you are sideloading, go to your Documents tab to find your book and tap on it. It should open the book automatically.

I'm trying to replicate what you did, though. Where are you seeing "Free Reading Apps?" Is this from the device or your computer. I'm curious to see what happens, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## backslidr

chilady1 said:


> I have been thinking about the Kobo Aura HD for a while and with the $20 off coupon xmas20 this thing at $149.99 really is appealing. I love the resolution on this device and based on reviews, it seems to be hands down the best e-reader on the market. I also love the expandable SD slot which is on my wish list for the Kindle, but I don't think we will ever see. I like that there are a ton of fonts to choose from and quite honestly, Amazon needs to get their act together in that department. However, having said that I have been reluctant because I haven't heard the best stories with regards to Kobo Customer Service and also heard (not sure if true) that there is no refund available if you don't like the device. I think you can only return for a replacement. For those that have the device and no problems, I have heard that the Aura HD makes for a really good reading experience.
> 
> The other reason for my hesitation is the rumors of Amazon coming out with a new device in 2014 with better than Aura HD resolution. I have been rocking the Kindle Keyboard for a while. I didn't like the K4 Touch, the Paperwhite seems like a good device, but it is not knocking me out enough to buy and I am waiting for the next Amazon device which hopefully will RIVAL the Kobo Aura HD. I think for now, I will bid my time and see what happens in Q1 or Q2 of 2014.


I've heard bad things about their cs, but I've heard good things too. No personal experience with them yet so I don't know for sure. I'll get the new Kindle, I always do, but the only hesitation I have is that they won't improve font choices or incorporate the customization features of the HD and that it might use a flush screen. The 6" Kobo Aura has the flush screen and without being able to feel the bezel it makes unwanted page turns very easy to do and it can get quite frustrating. The Aura HD screen isn't flush which I much prefer over the Aura. I think the HD is the best ereader out there right now. Amazon has a lot of catching up to do and I hope they're up to the challenge.


----------



## SusieQ

Betsy, I was downloading the Kindle app for my Google Nexus which recently had to go to Asus for repairs. I am logged into Amazon on the Fire. Go to tabs on left under shop by dept. Then go to Kindle readers. On that menu there is a heading apps & resources. First choice is free reading apps. If you go there then choose android phone or tablet it directs you to the forbidden land of the Google Playstore to get the Kindle app.


----------



## SusieQ

Just to clarify....I still own 3 Kindle readers and loved them all. I like Amazon's customer service, their selections...Just about everything. Except how proprietary they are becoming with their devices. I don't want to rely on the cloud and I want my tablet to function & look they way that works best for me. Trying very hard to like this Fire HD as it was an incredible value with 64 th of storage. But it won't allow me to dl 1Mobile Appstore or apps. (Yes I checked the allow outside apps box) Even apps I've purchased from the Amazon Appstore don't show in my list when I look using the Fire , Go Launcher for example. Basically, I feel like I've borrowed someone else's tablet to play with for awhile. Imho, if Amazon did what B&N did and allow access to the Playstore,and ext. storage, they would have hands down the best tablets available. Right now, to me, they are just trying to emulate Apple. If/when I send the Fire HD back, I will be looking seriously at a new Nexus, Kobo tablet or the Nook HD+.
Susie


----------



## chilady1

SusieQ said:


> Just to clarify....I still own 3 Kindle readers and loved them all. I like Amazon's customer service, their selections...Just about everything. Except how proprietary they are becoming with their devices.


I agree with your statement SusieQ, that's why I have "liberated" my books so I am not nor will I ever be tied to any one ecosystem.

I am really glad to hear you like the Aura HD 7vn, keep us posted as you use it more and break it in. I am especially interested in software updates and how those work out.


----------



## backslidr

chilady1 said:


> I agree with your statement SusieQ, that's why I have "liberated" my books so I am not nor will I ever be tied to any one ecosystem.
> 
> I am really glad to hear you like the Aura HD 7vn, keep us posted as you use it more and break it in. I am especially interested in software updates and how those work out.


It just so happens that I got the latest upgrade today. It now has Pocket integration so if I find articles on my computer or tablet I can save them to Pocket and sync them from my Kobo. Tried it and it works great. Also, where the Kindle has Xray, the new upgrade gives us Beyond The Book, where when you come along highlighted words in your book it'll give you more information about it including links to websites with even more info. Looks really good, but I haven't had a chance to try it out yet. This just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Meemo

SusieQ said:


> Betsy, I was downloading the Kindle app for my Google Nexus which recently had to go to Asus for repairs. I am logged into Amazon on the Fire. Go to tabs on left under shop by dept. Then go to Kindle readers. On that menu there is a heading apps & resources. First choice is free reading apps. If you go there then choose android phone or tablet it directs you to the forbidden land of the Google Playstore to get the Kindle app.


Still confused. Why not just put the Amazon App Store on your Nexus? That's what I did on my Nook Color.


----------



## SusieQ

LOL, Meemo, I do have the Appstore on the Nexus. I just was reinstalling apps according to importance & the Kindle app was higher on the list. I thought it would direct me to the Appstore rather than the PlayStore. My point was simply that I found it funny that on Amazon's Kindle reading apps page, the link is to Google's store, not Amazon's.
To chilady & 7 I also like how there is now a tab to return to the books list rather than the homepage when you are browsing through your library. As I stated, I have no regrets over the Aura purchase. And chilady, did you use Calibre in the liberation of your books?

Susie


----------



## chilady1

SusieQ said:


> And chilady, did you use Calibre in the liberation of your books?
> Susie


Sure did and it works flawlessly!


----------



## SusieQ

Good to know! Nothing special right, just loaded into Calibre and it does its thing?
Susie


----------



## chilady1

SusieQ said:


> Good to know! Nothing special right, just loaded into Calibre and it does its thing?
> Susie


Not quite that simple, there are some special things that you need to know but the something special cannot be discussed on the KBoards.


----------



## SusieQ

Check your PM's


----------



## booklover888

7vn11vn said:


> I broke down and bought a Kobo Aura HD yesterday and I can't believe how nice this thing is. The 6.8" high res screen really makes a difference, yet the HD is only a little bigger than my pw2.


I've got one in transit....can't wait to see it. Should be here Thursday!


----------



## booklover888

And I must say, it is the best ereader I've ever owned.


----------



## backslidr

I haven't checked out this forum in a long time. Good to see somebody else here get one and I hope you're enjoying it. I tried reading a book on my Kindle a couple of weeks ago and while Kindle is a great ereader it was really nice to get back to my Aura HD.


----------



## Toby

I hope Amazon's next kindle rivals this Kobo Aura HD. The Kobo's features sound great. Does make me want to get one. However, the book's prices are higher, according to what people have said. If the rumors are correct, the next kindle should be announced maybe in the next 2 months. I can wait....


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Toby said:


> However, the book's prices are higher, according to what people have said.


They can be a small amount higher. I did a price comparison on several hundred books a few months ago, and the prices that were higher for the Kobo were mostly a few cents higher in general. Not enough to affect my decision between Kobo and Kindle. You're going to have to decide if a few cents on each book is a deal-breaker.

Mike


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the info. I didn't know that the price difference was that small. I just recently transferred my Sony books to Kobo, when I got the email from Kobo., so I had to download the Kobo App. I haven't had a chance to comparison shop the books. I am very tempted now, but I want to wait a bit, in case Amazon does come out with one in the next couple of months. Well, I'll try to wait, but I might buy it just to see why you like the Kobo Aura HD so much. Reading the PW in the dark is a somewhat blurry experience, because the text is too light, that I find distracting. However, I am so happy to have the built in light in the PW. In the daylight, I have no problem reading on the PW. The lighter text is less bothersome. I'll let you know if I do spring for the Kobo.


----------



## SusieQ

One of my very favorite things about my Kobo is the flexibility I have with the fonts. Not just style or size but even the thickness. I finally decided to try the Kindle HDX and I am stunned at how poor the Kindle reading app is on that tablet! They could take a lesson from Kobo or even Moon Reader Pro!


----------



## Toby

That's what is tempting me about the Kobo. Being able to make the fonts thicker, & the other features, so it's easier to read. Now, my kindle basic has a darker, thicker font. That is the biggest reason for my liking the Basic. I can keep the font size much smaller, because it is easier to read. I still would love all those features & more that Kobo has. Thanks for letting me know what your opinion is on the Kobo.


----------



## Sabinalu

Hola.

Estoy buscando mi primer ereader.
Ya probe el SONY T-3, todo perfecto, pero no tiene luz.

He mirado reviews de kindle paperwhite, kobo aura y kobo aura hd.
El paperwhite no tiene boton para quitar la luz.
Los kobo si tienen ese boton. pero no he encontrado como se ven estos con la luz en off.
Y con luz,  ?tiene calidad similar al paperwhite?.

Saludos


----------

